# Winchester XR



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone pattern the Winchester XR's yet?

Do I have to go first? Lol.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a few boxes waiting to be shot but I need to decide on a choke first. I am leaning towards a Sumtoy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubllung4 said:


> I have a few boxes waiting to be shot but I need to decide on a choke first. I am leaning towards a Sumtoy.


William is a great guy I was on the phone last week discussing the Longbeard XR.. The man knows a choke and what makes them tic.. He really keeps up with the shells and not only the different brands but the constant changing of components in the shells. 

Jason, all the reports are through the roof. When I first saw this I thought it was a damn gimmick.. Than the reports came in.. Quite simply it patterns as well if not better than an equal loading of Hevishot.. 

One thing I truly hope that everyone understands is the marketing of this shell is ridiculous. The promotion of 60 yard shots with a lead shot shell is terrible. Despite the fantastic patterns these are no 60 yard shotshells.. 

What they are is exactly what many have asked for.. A fantastic patterning shotshell excepting of a wide range of chokes and all that is needed at 40 and in for a easier to swallow price. 

I will shoot some this spring I am not wasting shot shells nor walking back and forth 40 yards in this weather changing targets.. But I truly hope they come out with a 20 gauge version next year.. I have about a dozen chokes sitting here waiting. :lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> William is a great guy I was on the phone last week discussing the Longbeard XR.. The man knows a choke and what makes them tic.. He really keeps up with the shells and not only the different brands but the constant changing of components in the shells.
> 
> Jason, all the reports are through the roof. When I first saw this I thought it was a damn gimmick.. Than the reports came in.. Quite simply it patterns as well if not better than an equal loading of Hevishot..
> 
> ...


Their marketing isn't as bad as Hevi 13 blend. 75+ yards...:screwy:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Anyone pattern the Winchester XR's yet?
> 
> Do I have to go first? Lol.


Ya you have to go first. Let us know how it goes in your 870.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> I am not wasting shot shells nor walking back and forth 40 yards in this weather changing targets..


Wuss.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like I'm stomping through snow soon. Wouldn't want snow to get up Tommy's skirt.


----------



## EMPIRE (Jan 31, 2008)

Firefighter said:


> Their marketing isn't as bad as Hevi 13 blend. 75+ yards...:screwy:


No Kiddin, it always torques me when I see yardage posted on turkey loads. Not an ethical marketing strategy to say the least. 

I am excited about these Winchester loads, as Winchester has always patterened better out of my shotgun than any other shell.

Don't you guys have driveways you can shoot down.....

Firefighter, enough turkey talk, get back over to the spearing forum and update the standings, team #7 is moving on up....


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

EMPIRE said:


> No Kiddin, it always torques me when I see yardage posted on turkey loads. Not an ethical marketing strategy to say the least.
> 
> I am excited about these Winchester loads, as Winchester has always patterened better out of my shotgun than any other shell.
> 
> ...








I'm a turkey hunter before spearer. It's not only pike spearing season, but call making season as well! Been making sawdust for the past few days and should have some fresh yelpin' soon.


I'm so confused! LOL!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I have not patterned them but would love to do it when it warms up. And I second the yardage marketing thing. What ever happened to the thrill of getting longbeards close?


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I too do not like the marketing claim. Half the fun for me is patterning guns though as there are about 5 guns and a bow that I use depending on the day and conditions. 

The only turkey choke I have in the bin for my 3 1/2" gun is an Undertaker, aside from a factory XFull. Would you guys like to see a pattern from that? I have no problem braving the snow and cold and will not be able to order a Sumtoy for a little bit yet.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubllung4 said:


> Would you guys like to see a pattern from that? I have no problem braving the snow and cold and will not be able to order a Sumtoy for a little bit yet.


The thing about these shells is, it looks like it may be the first lead shell that can make about any turkey choke look good.. There is more to be gained from a shotshell than a choke tube.. A great choke cannot make a bad turkey shell look good.. But a great shell can make a average choke look good. Quality chokes come in when you are looking for maximum performance which alot of folks are looking to do nowdays. 

I started shooting Hevi the very first year it came out and it was only a 2 3/4 inch shell.. The selling point was how easy it is to attain adequate pattern density.. The improved patterning ability of tungsten coupled with the density and ability to drop down a size made receiving adequate patterns easy.. The lead loads we have had available the last handful of years have not been very good.. 100 in a 10 inch will get it done every time, but I like to have 140-150 for range fudge factor.. Attaining that number with the current selection of lead shells can be a very expensive and long process..For years the Win HV Lead was a very good load as long as it was choked tight, but a few years ago they changed wads and patterns at least mine degraded by about 35 percent. 

William (Sumtoy) has said once again Environmetal has changed some components for the WORSE and patterns once again are worse than prior years. They picked a very bad year to do that IMO..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just got back from Nashville. 

I spoke with the Winchester Rep while down there and took a few pic's you guys may be interested in. Will try and get them up ASAP.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Just picked up a box of 3" #6's.

Hope to report later in the week.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Just got back from Nashville.
> 
> I spoke with the Winchester Rep while down there and took a few pic's you guys may be interested in. Will try and get them up ASAP.


Your back already  Ride that pony out until the last booth is packed up Sunday.. :lol: Reps, Hmmm.. This better be groundbreaking LOL Hope you had a great time and glad to hear you made it home safe.. Truly miss being there.. Love when you come to the booth.. Scheduled for 5 hours 4 is spent off to the side talking to FireDoc:lol: You listen to the new pot or run it?


Firefighter said:


> Just picked up a box of 3" #6's.
> 
> Hope to report later in the week.


Cant wait Jason, Spota warm up mid 40s later this week which should provide some real world data for April..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Had to get back for this weekend; The girl had a Gymnastics Competition this weekend. :sad:

Did miss seeing ya! Sorry you couldn't make it! 

I did get to run the new pot, and hear it too. Scott ran it for me. It was Sweetness personnified! :coolgleam Morgenstern designs one hell of a call for sure.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

So I stopped by the Winchester booth, and spoke with the Rep there. As with any other Manufacturer Rep, their product hangs the moon but they seem pretty excited about it and the reviews from some other folks I talked to at the Convention seemed pretty good. 

Even though I couldn't get him pinned down, it sounds like there may be 20 gauge loads in the future. 

Below is a pic of their marketing tool; They shot a 12 gauge shell of #5's at this 2 1/2" encased target. You can see the penetration. 

For your 12 gauge folks, you might want to check out these loads for yourself.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I still haven't shot the XR's yet, but I just read an article that kept touting their 70 yard range. 

I hope to get some 4's and 5's also and really smash some paper soon. Shoulda shot the other day, as this weather can kiss my ass...


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> I still haven't shot the XR's yet, but I just read an article that kept touting their 70 yard range.


Wounded turkeys everywhere this spring. Worse, somebody will try it and actually kill a bird and then brag about it so every bubba in the world will think he's got a 80 yard gun.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Critter said:


> Wounded turkeys everywhere this spring. Worse, somebody will try it and actually kill a bird and then brag about it so every bubba in the world will think he's got a 80 yard gun.


While I totally agree with you both.. The bubbas been doing it along time.. Joe three trailers down "rolled" a bird with his 835 and Ulti Full Choke with 3.5 Super X 4s from Walmart so Bubba thinks his gun does the same.. 

Here are some quotes from North American Hunter Magazine Feb/Mar 2014.. Bear with me here I am typing when they reference Longbeard.. One Magazine 

With the aid of Winchesters new Long Beard XR shotshells, Michael Turbyfill managed to the clean the clock of this longbeard at 55 yards during the final hour of the huntJosh Dahlke

He arrived like clockwork, but hung up at 65 yards. Andrew invited the skeptical strutter to come closer for a deadly dance, but he held his ground, insisting the invisible hen reveal herself. Terry viewed the last of the toms performance through his Nikon and closed the curtains with Winchester applause.Josh Dahlke

Within minutes a curious red head appeared at 60 yards and suddenly paused in a narrow shooting lane. Finally roosted meant roasted.Josh Dahlke

Perhaps the most remarkable trait of Long Beard XR doesnt lie in its long range lethalityJosh Dahlke

So what really excites me about LongBeard XR is its knockdown power. Its simple: Place your shot in the kill zone and the bird drops immediately-Stone Dead. Grant Woods

He hangs up at 60ish yards. A chamber full of Winchesters Longbeard XR puts this otherwise too far tom into fatal range for roasting. Turkeys on the dinner menu tonight.Tim Christie

They get their extreme range performance not from a new wad, but from Shotlok encapsulated pellets. Ron Spomer

Winchester is touting LongBeard XR as a legitimate 60 yard load in the right guns with the right chokes, but tests by many gun writers, including NAH Online Editor Josh Dahlke, have recorded 12 pellet hits on turkey targets (head and neck) at 70 yards.Ron Spomer

Due to the declining energy of lighter pellets beyond 50 yards, I'd recommend No. 5 shot for 50-60 yard shots and No 4s for anything beyond 60 yards Ron Spomer

Anyone Who's shot Winchesters Hi-Density Xtended Range turkey shells, which are also capable of effective 70 yard performance, might wonder why the Longbeard XR was created.Ron Spomer


----------

